# Rabbit hunting in west michigan



## bukwild1900 (Jan 6, 2001)

hey i've been out 3 weekse in a row for rabbits and haven't seen a damn thing, seen a few tracks and some decent brush piles but didn't see any animals. i went down in wayland and up in rothbury and then to lowell. lowell is supposed to be a great place for rabbits according to my uncle, he went out and got 9 bunnies a few weeks back so i'm headin out with him this saturday. have any of you seen anything around west michigan? please reply. thanx
bukwild


----------



## rooster (Jan 25, 2000)

I think the cars are definitely doing better then the hunters. I can't believe the amount of rabbit roadkill that I see everyday on my way into work.


----------



## shooter921 (Jan 1, 2001)

Your not the only ones having bunny-no-luck. I have gone out a few times with my friend and he even brought his dog. We didn't see, a thing! 
The sad thing is, we get back up to his house and his dog gets away and runs back to the woods. Well we decide to put our guns away and go get him. You'll never believe what we saw when we found the dog! There was a ton of rabbits. And the dog had flushed them out, talked about bad luck!!!!

------------------
Time to get those reels back in the water, and catch some BIG fish!


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

no rabbits so far on my bunny pole. I am going out again this morning to try my luck


----------



## bukwild1900 (Jan 6, 2001)

i'm headin out tomorrow with my uncle, he has a spot where he said he always goes and sees about 10 rabbits, my cousin ( his son) went out a few weeks back and they took in in 13 rabbits. so hopefully i can put a few cottontails in my freezer tomorrow.
i'll let you know if i get anything


----------



## bukwild1900 (Jan 6, 2001)

hey i got one sunday up in lowell, saw about 5 of em but they were a little too far for a shotgun, but i got my first kill ever i was quite pleased, he tasted great. used my 20 gauge double barrel with 2 3/4 #6 shot shells. was perfect terrain for them. anyone else got any this season as of late?


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Went out sunday afternoon and jumped only 3. No dog, so we had to take turns playing rover. Got 1 of the 3. The one we got we actually shot on the road! Dumb thing ran into the road and froze...I guess we woke him from a dead sleep and he was all out of sorts.

Did find a nice deer shed with 4 long pts and 2.5" base diameter! Funny, right where we jumped a rabbit. Do rabbits eat shed antlers?

Ben


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2001)

Sounds like I haven't missed a thing this year..Bad rabbit day. Good luck to all and have fun..


----------



## Pigpen69 (Feb 20, 2001)

My cousin and I went out to a couple different spots here in s Barry County and did just fine on the bunnys. we took 22s and that was a total blast. We had my beagle though if that makes a difference. I certainly shot more shells than I got bunnies. First time ever with a 22 for bunnies, so it was a learning expierience to say the least. We jumped 5 or 6 in the yankee springs area, and only got 3. Much better than sitting at home though. Good luck with the bunnies. PIG


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

Until the snow got to deep to walk we have been doing great on the bunnies....but the snow in my area even with snow shoes is just to much for us and the dog. Cant wait for the snow to melt and the bunnies to run crazy. March is coming.


----------



## cjric (Oct 30, 2004)

Been out 5 times in the last 4 weeks. Two locations west of Big Rapids, just south of Allegan, just north of Kzoo, and south Portage. Been with 1 to 4 dogs every time. Jumped 6-7 rabbits total and shot one. The trip up north by big rapids was a complete bust. 4 dogs, 4 guys and never saw one rabbit.
Not giving up though!


----------



## 6shot (Jan 4, 2008)

well i live in stanton and the state land around here is very average rabbit hunting.lots of thorn rows and thick swamp.


----------



## upperlimits (Jan 15, 2008)

Did great last saturday,with hounds we took 10 rabbits,and the dogs ran great,considereing the snow.this was down towards fennville.private land.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

We went out today out back of my property. Just got started and had to move, My Dad teaches CCW classes and our range is on my property, so we were invaded by students wanting to shoot. We shot three in less than an hour, the beagles were have trouble picking up the scent because the snow was still fluffy and dry due to the cold temps last night. I got to take one with the .410, first time I've used it in 40 years. My first shot gun I got at age 11. Great rabbit gun, tight choke and less lead to pick out of the meat. I head shot this one. We're going out in the morning again. Lots of bunnies here in the thumb.


----------



## cadillacjethro (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice to hear some of you are getting out. Snow is ***** deep to a tall Indian here.:lol:


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

bukwild1900 said:


> hey i've been out 3 weekse in a row for rabbits and haven't seen a damn thing,


 
Sounds like there may be too many predators in your area. (Fox, Coyote, House Cat)


----------



## cjric (Oct 30, 2004)

Went out again yesterday for a few hours. Thick cover topped w/ a foot of snow meant we probably walked right over quite a few. The dogs would go under and open up, but the rabbits were staying under and tunneling all over the place. Still managed to take two bunnies home and miss a third.


----------



## upperlimits (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice looking hounds cjric! we had some awesome running sat.in the south haven area.killed 10 in about 5hrs.dogs stayed on top pretty good.and the bunnies ran.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I have not been out in a few weeks. I'm planning on heading out this next weekend. I need to get the beagle out a few more times. I'll be checking out spots in Allegan County.


----------



## Corona (Sep 6, 2006)

I went on my very first rabbit hunt saturday, with my new 20 gauge. No luck and we hunted realy hard, Snow up to our thighs. Hard work!


----------

